# Horse trainer release



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes i would get it in writing that you are NOT liable for her if she gets hurt on your property. Also make sure you read through her contract if she has you sign one.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

It's a good CYA document to have regardless.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

carefully read her contract first. You may be signing something that states if she gets injured you pay all medical expenses and lost wages until she can return to training.

I would look on FindLaw for your state, or google equine laws for your state. 

I would make sure in the contract you write up, that it states you will not be responsible for any injury occurred, physical or mental for any person riding or training a horse while on your property you need to state the address, for any reason . You are also not supplying workmens comp, coverage for loss of wages due to an injury . If she does get hurt and sues you, then counter sue. You could also ask that she show proof of liablilty insurance since she is a trainer and a professional and she is in business.


----------



## KodasSlvrWings (Feb 5, 2014)

Definitely read carefully through her contract. On mine I state in bold that neither trainer (myself) or owner/rider are liable for any injuries, whether it be human or horse. But I do know that not everyone is that way
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I would also insist she carry her own liability insurance.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

^^ and I also would have my own. I always do anyway.


----------

